# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Conferimento ditta individuale in srl: Perizia giurata

## littlebb

Ciao a tutti,
il caso di una ditta individuale che vuole conferire tutto il suo patrimonio per costituire ex novo una srl. 
La domanda è questa: considerato che la ditta individuale ad oggi, ha grosse pendenze con Age ed INPS, questi "debiti" dell'imprenditore individuale dovranno essere presi in considerazione in sede di perizia giurata??? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi

----------

